# Snake as a weapon !



## blasi (Dec 2, 2008)

*Published:* news.com.au
*Source:http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,24737971-13762,00.html

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,24737971-13762,00.html

*What the hell? Have you heard something like this? Would this guy loose his reptile licence.


----------



## Dodie (Dec 2, 2008)

Lol, I wonder if he winds the window down for the snake to hold it's head out in the breeze..


----------



## Colin (Dec 2, 2008)

Im pretty sure hes an APS member too


----------



## Stewydead (Dec 2, 2008)

Occasionally I use mine like nun chucks , but nothing like that...


----------



## the.badger (Dec 2, 2008)

stewydead said:


> occasionally i use mine like nun chucks , but nothing like that...



bahahah!


----------



## blasi (Dec 2, 2008)

dodie said:


> lol, i wonder if he winds the window down for the snake to hold it's head out in the breeze..




hahahahaha !


----------



## jessb (Dec 2, 2008)

How is that for inconsistency in fines - you can threaten and terrorise a mother and her children in a road rage attack and only receive a $400 fine, but if you transport your harmless pythons around, they slap you with a fine twice that!

And I love the fact that they use a pic of an adder instead of a Bredli, the actual snake the attacker used.


----------



## dragons75 (Dec 2, 2008)

What an idiot i will leave it at that as i will get booted if i say what i really think


----------



## herpkeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

what sort of TOSSER drives around with a snake in the car as an extension of his manhood ? LOL


----------



## horsesrule (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree he is a clown for driving it around in his car but no harm was caused.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Dec 2, 2008)

hmm................hmmm...............................bahahahahahahahahahahahaha how stupid


----------



## 2905jon (Dec 2, 2008)

jessb said:


> And I love the fact that they use a pic of an adder instead of a Bredli, the actual snake the attacker used.


Its a bit like when there has been a dog attack. Its always a pitty or staffy in the pic even if the attack was by a silky.

Oh yeah would of laughed ya guts out if he had of tried it with someone with snakes.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Dec 2, 2008)

Very funny indeed. Yes i feel for the poor lady but i was in need of a good laugh and that has done it for me.
Reminds me of an incedent that occurred to my wife and myself, we were pulled over into a random breath test station and i only slightly pulled down the window as our Ringtailed possum was doing laps of the inside of the car. The police looked at me quizically and we had to catch her and restrain her so i could be breathalised, all good i closed the window and mia was allowed out and of she went running around the car. This was many years ago but very funny.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Dec 2, 2008)

Hahahahahahahha!!! ::lol:


----------



## Slytherin (Dec 2, 2008)

What a (blank)...... Its losers like that that give the rest of us bad names!


----------



## blasi (Dec 2, 2008)

Yeah... As I don't own a snake yet  (bot got my license) I didn't know that we are not aloud to have the snake outside. 

It is really strange because I got a mate in Nowra who reckons that he takes his 1 year old diamond python to town around his neck (maybe he is full of it). But my girlfriend is a vet student and her classmates sometimes show up to uni at Candem and even in the City campus with their snakes. 

What the hell? - This ruins my fantasy of taking a snake on leash for a walk in the park


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 2, 2008)

horsesrule said:


> I agree he is a clown for driving it around in his car but no harm was caused.



What about the poor woman who's been terrified by the whole ideal?


----------



## gman78 (Dec 3, 2008)

Great story
Now that is a classic


----------



## Khagan (Dec 3, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> What about the poor woman who's been terrified by the whole ideal?



She's gained the valuable lesson of not to beep at people like an *** .


----------



## gman78 (Dec 3, 2008)

I bet a member of APS


----------



## Colin (Dec 3, 2008)

Slytherin said:


> What a (blank)...... Its losers like that that give the rest of us bad names!



exactly. what a great ambassador to the general public (that usually hate snakes anyway) for reptile keepers this fool is. Besides being a racist he threatened a woman and children with what he told them was a deadly snake. The fact it wasn't doesn't make it ok. Threatening someone with a replica pistol is just the same as threatening them with a real gun in the eyes of the person threatened. 



gman78 said:


> I bet a member of APS



I think he's a member on here.. I've found his profile and all the information matches.


----------



## RIXI (Dec 3, 2008)

detective Colin...lol

careful he maybe doing background checks on all of us hehe

lucky it wasnt his "*other*" snake!!....LMAO


----------



## trendkill (Dec 3, 2008)

That's horrible. We had a similar incident here in the US once. After a chase, the man used the pet snake he had in his car to fend off a police officer! I think he even threw the snake at the officer. :shock: Some people are just nuts.


----------



## Armand (Dec 3, 2008)

i only use mine to scare away those brats down the street ;-)


----------



## springerduck (Dec 3, 2008)

_"not a drunk northern blacks version_ "

gee she was drunk eh, and she called the cops but they didnt pick that up eh. amazing!


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, if I had some random calling me a black bitch, I'd probably try and ram him off the road too. It's nice to know that some people are still racist out there


----------



## notechistiger (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, the "black bitch" was very telling. I'm not going to argue with you, I don't have the time nor the patience for it.

Perhaps _you_ should have called the police. Instead giving yourself and reptiles a bad name.


----------



## Dave (Dec 3, 2008)

Junglejeff. I'm wondering why you had your python in the car with you? You would think a Wildlife ranger would know that pythons don't enjoy riding in the car :lol:


----------



## jungljeff (Dec 3, 2008)

same and by the way that was the only insult and line said to her, sure u would've done something similar if some1 swerve to spook u cos u were pulling up at a lane line as they where letting some1 pass u!!! all my life i knew not to believe evrey thing the paper say's at least now i know what was meant by that saying


----------



## jungljeff (Dec 3, 2008)

springerduck said:


> Honey
> I am neither a moron nor your mate
> I am sure you are very capable of resolving lots of issues yourself, it is obvious you have a very high intellect.


 


would be much higher than yours..... but i don't need to argue with closed minded people, i now have enough to lodge m full suite againstthe papers and the woman that has lied. the fine was so low because the judge knew she was at most of fault and is being trailed


----------



## jessb (Dec 3, 2008)

springerduck said:


> I am sure you are very capable of resolving lots of issues yourself, it is obvious you have a very high intellect.


 
:lol::lol::lol:

I am not going to add anything more than that - one infraction for bickering and insults is enough for me for this week!


----------



## jungljeff (Dec 3, 2008)

Dave94 said:


> Junglejeff. I'm wondering why you had your python in the car with you? You would think a Wildlife ranger would know that pythons don't enjoy riding in the car :lol:


 

i was taking her to a m8s place just around the corner from me. he is a vet that wasn't on the clock, that is why she was with me, but that doesn't class as going to a veterinery clinic so i got charged for it... arguing aside as it gets no 1 nowhere exept back and forth, i'm just upset thatpp are oblivious to the fact that the paper doesn't put in everything, that is why i have taken up legal action to the papers. on a solid case. like i said, i did something stupid, i wouldn't hold it against any 1 on hear unless they mutilated the animals on perpose or malnurished them, we all do stupid things from time to time, i defended myself. and i am nw but that is it.


----------



## Renagade (Dec 3, 2008)

i hate racist people. and i've lived in country western australia, so dont give me your speal about not knowing what some native australians can be like.


----------



## jungljeff (Dec 3, 2008)

Renagade said:


> i hate racist people. and i've lived in country western australia, so dont give me your speal about not knowing what some native australians can be like.


 

can' stress this either. i hate racist ppl yet whe a white person calls an indigenous person black all hell breaks loose, yet with the shoe on the other foot it's fine and dismised like that.... it is a word/ colour. black white wow. now i respect all walks of life exept those on my tax dolars unless they have reasonable couse such as injury or disability but able bodied and capable of working even a day a week gains alot of respect from me. so pls. let this all be ovr a stupid action from some1 helping the community by resolving a dangerous situation fast, that was my intention and i achieved t. but in hiensight i should've turned a blinded eye to being nearly cleaned up from the very beginning


----------



## dragons75 (Dec 3, 2008)

your a gutless moron a real brave man threatens a woman and children with a snake bet the only reason you got into reptiles was to prove how tough you are your a disgrace to the hobby . And you have proved your not tough.


----------



## jungljeff (Dec 3, 2008)

dragons75 said:


> your a gutless moron a real brave man threatens a woman and children with a snake bet the only reason you got into reptiles was to prove how tough you are your a disgrace to the hobby . And you have proved your not tough.


 
nice to see u can insult some1 u dont know either on a 1/4 true story... i got into reptiles because i woke up and realised they ar nothing to be scared of and they are my most cherished pets, all my snakes dragons and lizards. i love the mentality of ppl that think they can own 1 to sow hey are tough, shows how smart they really are. most ppl that mention that tend to have got into herping for that reason as well....

cut with the abuse as u don't have the correct story. and all the ppl that know e willtell u that i would never have used my snakes as a visual threat foor self defence unless others including the atacker where endangering others. and they will also tell u that i have high respect for all reptiles and that was a 1 off so don't be critisisng ppl you don't know especially if u don't know the correct events.


----------



## fraser888 (Dec 3, 2008)

Haha what an idiot..........


----------



## springerduck (Dec 3, 2008)

Isn`t your job as a wildlife ranger under threat? ( I read your about me page)'
What uni did you go to? what course? Did your mate the vet attend the same uni as you?

That pic on your profile of the python wrapped around your rear vision mirror is interesting


----------



## dragons75 (Dec 3, 2008)

no excuses you used a snake to frighten a woman and children right ?


----------



## jungljeff (Dec 3, 2008)

fraser888 said:


> Haha what an idiot..........


 

thankyou very much love your kind and thoughtfull words, like your signature to m8, yes i know ur not a m8


----------



## herpkeeper (Dec 3, 2008)

LOL this is without doubt, the BEST THREAD EVER !!!
i've just put a fresh batch of pop corn on, who want's some ? LOL


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 3, 2008)

Meany years ago i had a guitar for sale in the trading post and had a dude come out from frankston to see the guitar, didn't buy the guitar but offed me a grand to put some elapids in someones car :shock:


----------



## herpkeeper (Dec 4, 2008)

paleoherp, what did you spend the money on ? 



only joking LOL


----------



## gman78 (Dec 4, 2008)

This is so funny


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 4, 2008)

herpkeeper said:


> paleoherp, what did you spend the money on ?
> 
> 
> 
> only joking LOL


 
spun me out thats for sure :shock:


----------



## herpkeeper (Dec 4, 2008)

paleoherp, come on now, we all know you bought a couple of dangerous weapons with that thousand :shock:

A PAIR OF BREDLI


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 4, 2008)

herpkeeper said:


> paleoherp, come on now, we all know you bought a couple of dangerous weapons with that thousand :shock:
> 
> A PAIR OF BREDLI


 
No bredli, i couldn't get them back then, always wondered how you would finger print a snake !

My kids keep asking for fish fingers, i keep telling them fish don't have fingers


----------



## paleoherp (Dec 4, 2008)

True story though


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 4, 2008)

I dont agree that what he did was smart ..(was funny i give him that much)...but like was said there is two sides to every coin ,we all know about media hype ,,just ask turnip breath about that one .....Jungljeff my advise to you next time ,,,is carry around a couple of boxes of VB and FEW packets of winnie red ,that will get you out of trouble.....and as far as saying BLACK FELLA thats not racist ..my hubby is black fella and in no way shape or form is that being racist nor does he take it in offence, what he does find offensive is the do gooders that think they are protecting the black fella's by carrying on with such rubbish that it isolates a certain type of human hence black people and makes it a mochary ....he calls us WHITE FELLA'S do you find it offensive being called that ? get over yourselves ,get off your political high horses and come and speak to REAL BLACK FELLAS first before making out you know what your saying!..being called a bitch would be more offensive to the woman then being called black!


----------



## Colin (Dec 4, 2008)

jungljeff said:


> well, as u all know use are all losers and stupid for having a one track mind. the only thing i agree to is that yes i may have used a python as visual diffence to scare off my attacker as u all may have if that was the only diffence u had. once again u are all 1 track minde morons that should get the real story not a northern blacks version wich is always a load of ****... now nowhere in the paper it says that she drove her car swerving at me when i was pulling up at the line that it nearly hit my vehicle and nowhere does it say that after i told her to learn the road rules u stupid black bitch she nearly ran me off the road 3 times and another couple vehicles twice.... nowhere does it mention i pulled over first when i realised she was intent on harming me and other road users... no i do not merit using a python as a visual deffence by any means but common knowledge will tell u they hate snakes and thats what i had on the way to my m8's. so i used my lil girl in a safe manner to her to difuse the situation and scare the menace off the road so she couldn't harm her kids me or the general public... again doesnt merit my action of using a snake and that i wouldn't of used her if i had my boken in the car, but quickest way to save lives in this case was a python... so get ur story straight before u critisise some1 u don't know over false publications
> again morons for goin on a one sided story without fact in it... only 1 thing in there was true and that was using a bredl's python as a visual diffence





jungljeff said:


> dohl bludging aborigines





jungljeff said:


> p.s i'm not racist



when I read the above orange text,, you really are a hero and should be given a humanitarian award Jungljeff


----------



## bredliguy (Dec 4, 2008)

i am not a fan of being on these site for this reason, tomany ppl seem to be oblivious to only wat they see and not a bigger picture... so in his defence i can say that he was not in the wrong at any time and what was said in the post is as it happenedi was behind this woman when she swerved at him even though he was in the right and he was driving behind me untill the intersection to up her only yelling at her wat the **** learn the road rules u black bitch. she then folowed him nearly running him off several times including a couple other road users.
so i followed to see the end result wich to see was ****ing halarious, but yes it worked. i confronted him and he is actually a great guy and knows his stuff for a beginner and i have givin him a referal to keep vens.
he knows it wasn't the brightest idea of all but is probably something i may have done in a terrifying situation like that.
all i say is u ain't the brightest things in the world if u follow only the papers, without getting the twosided story first. evrything that happned is not as it is in the paper with his case.


----------



## Colin (Dec 4, 2008)

bredliguy said:


> he knows his stuff for a beginner and i have givin him a referal to keep vens.



so can we expect him driving around with vens scaring women and children in the future?


----------



## -Peter (Dec 4, 2008)

[video=youtube;QTNuieH-p7U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTNuieH-p7U&eurl=http://video.google.com.au/videosearch?q=DROPKICK&hl=en&emb=0&aq=f&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTNuieH-p7U[/video]


----------

